# Top 5 Canon Lenses Under $200



## Sleepy_Sentry (Jan 1, 2010)

I thought I'd share this budget lens-buying guide I published on my blog today:
Top 5 Canon Lenses Under $200

I'm posting this here to get an idea of what you guys think. I would call myself a seasoned amateur, but did a lot of research to find the best lenses. Did I make any glaring mistakes? Are there choices you disagree with? I'd love some constructive criticism on this.


----------



## Dao (Jan 1, 2010)

I think I will add the Vivitar 100mm F/3.5 macro lens

Vivitar Lens: Primes - Vivitar 100mm f/3.5 AF Macro - SLRgear.com!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 1, 2010)

Honestly, I didn't even know they're _were_ 5 EOS mount lenses for under $200...

The 50mm f/1.8 was the only one I even knew of...


----------



## usayit (Jan 1, 2010)

EF 50mm f/1.8 - yup totally agree

70-210 USM - Not one of my choices.. then again, I'm not sure of anything else similar

Lensbaby -> I have the 2.0 one.  I think it is a fun lens although I wouldn't place it at the top 5.

Pheonix 19-35mm -> This is the same lens as my Tokina 19-35mm "plastic wonder".  Totally agree.  Great lens for the money although I hate how the hood is sold separately.   Some vignetting at edges.  

I would add:

Tamron 35-105 f/2.8 Asperical.  This is a heavy, micro motor lens, from the 90s.  Its optical design dates even farther back to the days when Adaptall was still popular.  This is a great lens that I've seen go for under $200 in recent days.  It is tough to find though.  This is my go to lens if I need a zoom that is faster than my 24-105L.  Its satisfying enough that I kept the 24-105L and sold my 24-70L.  Later versions that went down to 28mm were also good but I here it got softer and build quality went down.  I paid $400 brand new more than 10 years ago.. it was already discontinued at that time.  I believe brand new was around $800


----------

